# chicken fever...



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

My daughter drew this and I wanted to share, she did it at school. I think she has chickens on the brain, too.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Cute !!!!........


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice artwork


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chip off the old block! Ha ha


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought the egg at the market and second pic is from friend, just cause it has chicken in bunny slippers....fever spreading!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's an interesting candle. 

I want to say someone I knew had one like that when I was younger, but I don't remember to much about it.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

It is a beeswax egg, she had them in every color!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

These are adorable, I just ordered them, too dang cute!!

http://en.bentoandco.com/products/yude-tama-egg-molds


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> These are adorable, I just ordered them, too dang cute!!
> 
> http://en.bentoandco.com/products/yude-tama-egg-molds


That is pretty cute.

Let me know how they work out. I may order them for my girls.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pics when you get them please.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Cute huh? Boil eggs then press in the cubes, drop in cold water, let sit for 10 minutes. My daughter loves boiled eggs, so I thought these would look cute in her lunchbox.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I love these! I'm going to get some for Sarah and some for my nephews. Thanks for the link


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I bought these and we just tried them. Drum roll please..........
And thanks Chell for providing the eggs


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

What in the world?!?!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How fun!

...............


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Awesome, I haven't used mine yet, I saved them for a bday gift. Kinda wish they had one in shape of chicken..


----------

